

A Review of MVC - fcoury
http://mikepackdev.com/blog_posts/34-a-review-of-mvc

======
azza-bazoo
"a program is without value before it is used by an end user for something
valuable"

Nice snippet of advice there. Also the rest of Trygve's original post is an
excellent reminder (and in simple terms) of MVC as an idea, rather than MVC as
a label to slap on the next bit of JS code you publish on github ... which is
basically all the intro paragraph says.

~~~
sageikosa
Pattern not product? I agree.

I do believe that many nouvelle programmers in their rush to absorb and
contribute to the art integrate too many things too quickly and try to
fabricate the magic recipe they just learned about into a hammer they can
pound on everything regardless of whether the particular problem is a nail or
not.

~~~
alttab
I would say the same thing about over-using and integrating frameworks.
Backbone, NodeJS Mustache and coffee script. For what? If all a programmer has
ever done is use frameworks they will never understand tacitly the problem its
trying to solve.

I'm a strong advocate for using no framework, then building your own, then and
only then introducing a library or framework because they can do it better.

This allows you to understand the pain of its absence, understand how to
fundamentally solve the problem through abstraction or organization, and then
fully leverage and reap the benefits of a well designed framework.

Some would say you don't need to walk 100 miles to understand the value of a
car. But thats from the product side. I would say you need to understand the
weaknesses of a car to build the next generation vehicle.

------
Xurinos
Here are a couple of the reports:

Including Thing: <http://heim.ifi.uio.no/~trygver/1979/mvc-1/1979-05-MVC.pdf>

Revision: <http://heim.ifi.uio.no/~trygver/1979/mvc-2/1979-12-MVC.pdf>

------
chris_wot
It's interesting that MVC is mostly introduced to most people as part of a web
based architecture. From my understanding of MVC, the view can be updated by
the model, and view can update the model. Which makes sense in the context
that you have multiple views into the model. This doesn't tend to happen with
web based MVC.

